# Bad Driveline Vibration



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Hello eveyone,
Here's the deal. This has been in the car since day one, It has approx 40k on it now and in 3rd gear on heavy acceleration, the shifter is almost hard to hold it vibrates so much. 4th 5th and 6th seem to get less and less. the rattle noise gets worse too then goes away in 4 5 and 6. There is also a ticking sound on decel that is related to driveline only. I put the car in the air and spunn the tires by hand and for one complete rotaion of the tire, there is one click. This goes away on acceleration. Could this be related problem? Is there a play issue about the 2 piece drive shaft that can be doing this??? Should I replace the shaft with 1 piece before i ruin my transmission? 

None of this was related to the recent accident. it was like this before. it seems to be getting worse over the last few days. something somewhere is going to let go soon.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Did you check the drive shaft, yoke, and U-joints to make sure they are tightly secured, at both ends of both units? Any thing bent? Is there sufficient fluid in the carrier, and trans? Just reading your post my first thought was an out of balance drive shaft(s). Is your shifter loose maybe? 

Spinning the wheel and a click, does it sound like a bearing click? When you were T-boned your wheels took a lot of abuse as the car was sent sideways putting stress on the king pins, and knuckles etc.

Your car took a heck of a jolt in the accident, it could be now the sensations are now magnified as things may be out of alignment? Your best bet IMO is to take it to a place that specializes in drive line work.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Besides the U-joints, bad tranny mount or midshaft bearing?


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

It feels more drive shaft. joints are good, and it's not a barring click, and it's intermittant. sometimes it doesent do it at all. I'm thinking something in the brakes. I'm willing to try a one piece shaft if anyone knows something decent..


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Check to see if you lost a driveshaft weight. Maybe one of your rubber donuts on the driveshaft is failing. What I had recently experienced was a vibration at 80 mph. After inspecting the driveshaft and seeing no problems I disconnected the rubber donut between the trans output shaft and driveshaft and rotated it 120 degrees and the vibration virtually went away. I didn't mark the rubber dampener/isolator in relationship to the driveshaft like I should have before I removed my driveshaft and trans a few months ago. Try those things first. If that doesn't work you'll probably have to have the driveshaft checked.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

ok i'll try that. My hurst shifter is like a baby rattle on hard accel at that speed and feels like a sex toy on the shifter and only goes away on decel. I'll try but I dunno.. maybe i'll have the wife sit on it.. LOL


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I want video of her shifting your gears. :cheers


----------



## haines694 (10 mo ago)

I have a 05 gto and replaced the front doughnut and carrier bearing now it vibrates front 25 to 38 and goes away marked everything could yhe new doughnut be off?


----------



## haines694 (10 mo ago)

Hi all, Ihave a 05 gto replaced the front rubber and the carrier bearing marked everything but get a vibration between 25 to 40 and it goes away its worse under heavy acceleration. Any help would be awesome thanks Garry.


----------

